# Dog Treats That Are Manufactured in the US?



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I get my dog treats at a local training place. They are made in the US with US ingredients. I have also found some in feed and fuel stores. Also, groomers who carry fancy food lines carry them. You can also buy them on line. Here's an example of a company that is made in the US:
Healthy Treats

Here's another one. They carry many that are made in the US. 
Natural Dog Treats at Only Natural Pet Store

Merrick brand is one that is US made and has treats (they have them in the above link):


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

These are our favorite treats right now: 




Made in the USA with North American ingredients (except for green tea), low calorie, and they take Beau about 4-5 minutes to eat. He loves them. Much better than any of the Nylabone, Greenies, or other similar things I've tried.


----------



## dryce (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks. That's what I was looking for. I was able to find a few others as well from Plato Pet Treats, Cloud Star, Stella and Chewy's, and Primal.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Grain Free Dog Treats


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Also, making your own treats is an option. I found lots and lots of recipes online for making dog treats, many of them very quick and easy and some more elaborate for those of us that love to bake. I used to bake for my pomeranian and probably will for Lily. The only thing is that since they have no preservatives, most of them should be frozen to maintain long term freshness.


----------



## dryce (Nov 10, 2011)

Lily's-Mom said:


> Also, making your own treats is an option. I found lots and lots of recipes online for making dog treats, many of them very quick and easy and some more elaborate for those of us that love to bake. I used to bake for my pomeranian and probably will for Lily. The only thing is that since they have no preservatives, most of them should be frozen to maintain long term freshness.


That is an option I hadn't considered. Know any good recipes?


----------

